# Melted X-Traction chassis



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Hello, I just broke out some of my slots from storage last night. I cleaned them and oiled them with a little Aurora Special Racing Oil and gave them a few laps. It was a mixture of old T-Jets & AFX cars and newer Johnny Lightning cars. One car in particular was an X-Traction that was a little slow and stopped after the first lap. On teardown I found the brush holes melted out of the chassis. I only saw this once before years ago on a pile of old Magnatractions in a set I bought at a resale shop. I remember asking myself what kind of bonehead could melt a slot car. Now I know. Any suggestions?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've seen it happen to mine when I get way too much brush tension.....


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

also the dust made by the brushes gets in the cracks of the com and shorts them out


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Anyone who has ever owned Aurora TJet /AFX chassis has melted one at onetime or another. Some of us lucky ones have done it more often .  rr


----------

